# On occasion, I have difficulty breathing in high altitude...



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how to deal with this but...

1) In Aspen, I had to come down from the peak because I was having issues with catching my breath

2) I was in Jackson Hole last weekend and again had difficulty catching my breath till I got closer to base

Both occurrences were due to probably more exertion. For example, I got stuck in powder while riding through tress in Jackson Hole. By the time I got out, I was essentially hyperventilating. I wasn't able to finally catch my breath till I got to lower altitude.

I know when I was at Breckenridge 3 seasons ago the stores would sell oxygen in a can but I'm not sure if that sort of thing would work?

I could just that I'm just out of shape and that's what causes the shortness of breath.

Anyway, wondering if others have similar issues and how they deal with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Get in better shape. You can't sit around all year and expect to be able to exert yourself at altitude without being winded.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Hah ok. I'll do that but it's just weird that from my group of friends I'm the only one that seems to have the issue and I wouldn't consider any of them to be in shape either. But you're right, I should.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I dont know if there is much you can do about it except acclimate yourself to it, I have honestly spent a third to half my life in the high country and never had a problem. I smoke, drink and I'm probably 20 pounds over weight. My step sons 14 and 17 get torn up everytime, and they are in great shape.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

andy_d said:


> Hah ok. I'll do that but it's just weird that from my group of friends I'm the only one that seems to have the issue and I wouldn't consider any of them to be in shape either. But you're right, I should.


That's because altitude sickness is a tricky thing that treats everyone differently. Most people usually get acclimated to higher altitudes within a few days. There's a drug called Acetazolamide that speeds up the process, but you have to start taking it a few days before traveling to the mountains. I'd ask a doctor about it if I were you for your next trip. Otherwise just hydrate, take it easy for a couple of days and let your body adjust.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

His symptoms aren't those of altitude sickness. They are of being short of breath at altitude while exerting himself. Different things all together. If he had nausea, vomiting, massive headaches then sure take some drugs to help....


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> His symptoms aren't those of altitude sickness. They are of being short of breath at altitude while exerting himself. Different things all together. If he had nausea, vomiting, massive headaches then sure take some drugs to help....


He said he had to come down from the peak because shortness of breath was that severe. Yeah, he has altitude sickness. Had he stayed at the altitude longer he'd have more severe signs of hypoxia. Diamox does what body eventually would do, it just does it faster. Ultimately it's up to one's doctor to decide whether it is warranted, but yes, if I were experiencing the symptom that was bad enough to interrupt my activity I would without a doubt discuss it with my physician.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol... Whatever you wanna think. I'll keep living at altitude and being active year round so I don't get winded. You keep asking your doctor for help with shortness of breath from physical exertion. I'm just a fat old guy anyway, I can ride or hike all day in any conditions though.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> I'll keep living at altitude


Precisely. You live at the altitude, your body has already adjusted to lower levels of oxygen. I shouldn't be telling this to you.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

For Aspen, there wasn't really any specific besides riding some powder which can be workout itself though

In both occasions I would wake up with bloody noses in the morning. Bloody nose in the morning is a common occurrence when I stay for a weekend at a resort


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with Argo this sounds more like a conditioning thing than a classic case of AS. You don't get progressively worse AS heading down hill.

Op, I would try ramping up your cardio. A little will probably go a long way. 

Don't show up on your trip and party your brains out the night before. Have a couple but also hydrate. Make sure you eat in the morning before you go out.

When you are short of breath either stop or slow your pace down to where you can catch up. I do the latter all the time on the skin track. That way I don't stop but I can recover a little.

Oh yeah did I mention the part about staying hydrated? Make sure you get plenty of fluids throughout the day. Some snacks can help too. Energy bars, gel blocks, gu shots can all give you a quick pick me up when you feel run down. Plus they are easy to carry in your pocket.

Finally don't over exert yourself to keep up with your buddies. Stick to your pace. Running ragged probably causes more issues than anything. You are in a mountain environment. Things are just a bit harsher in that setting. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure you have the "cooties".


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

*facepalm* I didn't even think of that. Op you are unclean...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

andy_d said:


> For Aspen, there wasn't really any specific besides riding some powder which can be workout itself though
> 
> In both occasions I would wake up with bloody noses in the morning. Bloody nose in the morning is a common occurrence when I stay for a weekend at a resort


Bloody noses is from the drier air and breathing at a higher respiratory rate than normal. It dries out your mucous membranes faster as well as all the other skin on your body. 

The fact that I live and work at altitude, seeing patients with true AS on a daily basis, is exactly why I know I'm right. When I travel above 13k' I get the same shortness of breath while hiking or skinning, only skinned that high once.... Every 15 steps feels like I ran 100 yards.... It's because I could be in better cardio shape for that. 

Look up the workout level of actively snowboarding, it's one of the more strenuous activities, throw pow in that and it's a workout for sure.....


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

andy_d said:


> For Aspen, there wasn't really any specific besides riding some powder which can be workout itself though
> 
> In both occasions I would wake up with bloody noses in the morning. Bloody nose in the morning is a common occurrence when I stay for a weekend at a resort


The air is dryer at altitude. As mentioned, hydrate, hydrate, hydrate. Over drink water a bit. You want your pee to be clear, any yellow and you need more water. And that's not a bad way to live everyday anyway. Doesn't hurt to throw some occasional electrolytes in there as well (gatorade, powerade, etc). 

Also, as mentioned a little cardio goes a long way, even just 10-20 minutes a day of getting your heart and breathing rate up and you'll probably see a big difference.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with Argo, sounds like physical conditioning vs. true altitude sickness. I get the double-whammy every time I go out west and board in the altitude:

1.) Physical conditioning - I'm somewhere between "needing a stick to reach my ass to wipe" and "carry a few more pounds than I should but active". I get shortness of breath, muscle fatigue faster than usual, and even on a few runs when I was really working it hard those wonderful little sparkles in my vision. :dizzy: Only thing that helps is slowing down and taking it easier for a few days.

2.) Altitude Sickness - I also usually come down with a moderate case of AS. Debilitating migraines, vomiting, etc. Every time I've been to Breckenridge I've lost 12 hours or so huddled in bed with a pillow over my head and convinced I'm about to die. Of course I also end up feeling like I can't breath or am not getting enough oxygen which causes added freak-out and more misery.

Question - I've heard everyone give the hydrate advice and I agree staying hydrated is important BUT... how exactly does that help with altitude acclimation? I was told that drinking a lot of water doesn't actually do anything for acclimation but it is always a good idea just to stay hydrated. 

MeanJoe


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Read this

Optimize your Health at Altitude and avoid Altitude Sickness

in fact the entire site is quite illuminating on the subject to anyone who's interested.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I am a medic in the army and have spoken with a provider on the subject since I have a buddy who gets alt sickness issues at certain places we ride and one bit of advice that he gave and my buddy tried was taking Ibuprofen 4 hours prior to climbing alt and every 6 hours during. Also proper hydrating, limiting things like coffee and energy drinks, and alcohol is another thing to avoid


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's just about keeping your body tuned. If you are dehydrated it just compounds the problems.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tips. I thought it might also have to do with being generally in shape. I guess I have some work to do


----------

